# Ordering gear



## Freshno (Dec 28, 2017)

I am fairly new hear and would like some info on what you think the best way to get it. Should I have to worry about it getting sent to my house or would it be better to get a po box? I mean technically they both would be linked to me anyways. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 28, 2017)

Best advice bud,stick around a while meet some people,this not a source board,no disrespect meant....good board and good info


----------



## Freshno (Dec 28, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Best advice bud,stick around a while meet some people,this not a source board,no disrespect meant....good board and good info


Thanks Bro, I figured this would be an ok question cause I wasn't searching for a source , I  just wanted to know the best way to receive it. With that being said I will take your advice and stick around and chill. None taken brotha. Thanks for the input.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2017)

Sent to either, I'd stay clear of overseas and vast majority of domestic too.

You're going to have to invest in time to find trusted people and earn trust.

If they come to you too easy they aren't good, some take time before they screw people over some right on the 1st order.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 28, 2017)

Freshno said:


> Thanks Bro, I figured this would be an ok question cause I wasn't searching for a source , I  just wanted to know the best way to receive it. With that being said I will take your advice and stick around and chill. None taken brotha. Thanks for the input.



Everybody here will be glad to help out brother!!! Hope you hang around!!


----------



## Freshno (Dec 28, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Everybody here will be glad to help out brother!!! Hope you hang around!!


Thank you!!Brotha I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## Freshno (Dec 28, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Sent to either, I'd stay clear of overseas and vast majority of domestic too.
> 
> You're going to have to invest in time to find trusted people and earn trust.
> 
> If they come to you too easy they aren't good, some take time before they screw people over some right on the 1st order.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2017)

If LE is looking at YOUR mail chances are you are already ****ed. 

Assuming we are talking about typical personal use quantity.


----------



## Freshno (Dec 28, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> If LE is looking at YOUR mail chances are you are already ****ed.
> 
> Assuming we are talking about typical personal use quantity.


What is LE and I haven't ordered anything and never have


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 28, 2017)

LE (Law Enforcement) if your worried now, once you place that order your going to be paranoid waiting and wondering what if.


----------



## Freshno (Dec 28, 2017)

Fladjengineer said:


> LE (Law Enforcement)


Thanks


----------



## pumpboss (Dec 28, 2017)

Makes friends with the biggest dudes at the gym you go to. If you know anything about bodybuilding you'll be able to spot guys on gear. Be cool about it tho, don't ask them as soon as you meet them.


----------



## Freshno (Dec 28, 2017)

pumpboss said:


> Makes friends with the biggest dudes at the gym you go to. If you know anything about bodybuilding you'll be able to spot guys on gear. Be cool about it tho, don't ask them as soon as you meet them.


Thanks Brother, I had a dude hit me up at the gym to see if I wanted any but it just seemed to quick as it was the first time I met him. I have seen him around for about a year at the gym and I am tattooed all over so he might assume I am cool but it just seemed to quick. I talk to a couple guys who look like they  do and I talk to them when I see them. I will initiate it slowly. I could of sworn I saw one of them at the trt office I go too.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 28, 2017)

Freshno said:


> Thanks Brother, I had a dude hit me up at the gym to see if I wanted any but it just seemed to quick as it was the first time I met him. I have seen him around for about a year at the gym and I am tattooed all over so he might assume I am cool but it just seemed to quick. I talk to a couple guys who look like they  do and I talk to them when I see them. I will initiate it slowly. I could of sworn I saw one of them at the trt office I go too.



Yea it’s easy to get screwed at the gym lol!! I was real wairy of people I met at first,I would get to know them really well,funny thing I have guys on this board I trust more than anybody I know!!! Even my wife


----------



## Fladjengineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Cautious is good, however I did meet a guy one time right from the start was very talkative and open about getting anything and has backed it up for a few years now. I even tell him today he talks to much to people he doesn't know. But he seems to think its no biggie.


----------



## Phil (Dec 31, 2017)

When you least expect it you will find. Bodybuilding rule number 1, NEVER GIVE UP YOUR SOURCE. if guys told new members where to find it, the source would be taking a huge risk. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 4, 2018)

Some  act like it's legal or just a tap on the hand if you get caught.  I met a guy that was ordering using his business letter head and email address.   i got as far away from him as I could.  Not like the world does not have enough problems.  



Fladjengineer said:


> Cautious is good, however I did meet a guy one time right from the start was very talkative and open about getting anything and has backed it up for a few years now. I even tell him today he talks to much to people he doesn't know. But he seems to think its no biggie.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 5, 2018)

Just starting going to different gyms at various times to see who's the biggest or most swole....that will be your best bet


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 8, 2018)

It's just  always good to respect your source by getting his ok to direct new customers and making sure your referral is tight lipped.


----------



## Freshno (Jan 8, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> It's just  always good to respect your source by getting his ok to direct new customers and making sure your referral is tight lipped.


For sure, I am old school. Loose lips sink ships. I just have  to find mine.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 10, 2018)

You can't find your lips???


----------



## Freshno (Jan 12, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> You can't find your lips???


Lmao


----------



## Freshno (Jan 12, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> You can't find your lips???


Lmao source


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 12, 2018)

Get screwed or walk into a nest of State Troopers at the gym that will do a reverse sting on you.  Slow and steady protect yourself.





Freshno said:


> Thanks Brother, I had a dude hit me up at the gym to see if I wanted any but it just seemed to quick as it was the first time I met him. I have seen him around for about a year at the gym and I am tattooed all over so he might assume I am cool but it just seemed to quick. I talk to a couple guys who look like they  do and I talk to them when I see them. I will initiate it slowly. I could of sworn I saw one of them at the trt office I go too.


----------



## Freshno (Jan 12, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Get screwed or walk into a nest of State Troopers at the gym that will do a reverse sting on you.  Slow and steady protect yourself.


Thanks , that's how I feel!!


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 12, 2018)

I've never even referred friends to any source. When I've had a source, that source trusted me... not my friends. If my buddies need a hook up, I can hook them up. My source was always very important to me, so I kept them secure.


----------



## Freshno (Feb 18, 2018)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the advice on everything you have given me so far on my Journey with this. It is funny how when we are ready to do this, we will meet the right people and it will happen almost effortlessly. I used to rush things and good things would never happen. This time I let it happen and all is well. Ended up being someone who I never would of thought of. So if any new guys are reading this listen to the og's around here they know what they are talking about. Just be patient, you will meet the right people.


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

Never get anything illegal shipped to your residence, pay a buddy and have it shipped to his house under a different name!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Never get anything illegal shipped to your residence, pay a buddy and have it shipped to his house under a different name!



Wow. What a great friend.


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

lol use a different name and you play dumb, did I mention he is getting half of the gear or a hundred dollar bill =)


----------



## two_slug (Jun 1, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Never get anything illegal shipped to your residence, pay a buddy and have it shipped to his house under a different name!


They way you talk, you're setting your friend up for a bust. Not cool.

In reality, ppl seldom get busted for having small amounts of AAS sent to them. The only time I've had products seized was when they got snagged in customs and I received a letter about the seizure.These were always pre-made products and several times thet were well over " personal usage". I've never had a raw order seized to this date. The Gov is more worried about fentanyl, it's derivatives and all the other shit.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 1, 2018)

Remind me not to move anywhere near Baxor.  lol  No telling what I would get in my mail box.  :32 (6):


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 1, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Never get anything illegal shipped to your residence, pay a buddy and have it shipped to his house under a different name!



Sh*t, if a someone shipped gear to me under a different name I think I might just play dumb too and pretend I never got anything


----------



## Baxor (Jun 2, 2018)

The best way to get gear is go to Mexico buy it and smuggle it all back through the mail. You can walk into stores and buy it off the shelf. When I was a little boy in the early 80's 90's I lived in CA with my parents my step dad was a military guy and he loved to lift and always would go down to Mexico. Then again with all the gang, cartel and drugs in the last 30 years this tactic may not work anymore! You buy it off of anyone at a gym your taxed and this shit can still be fake. Just like growing your own marijuana, learn to manufacture your own gear  fuk everyone else remember you cant trust ANYONE kid!!!!!

Welcome to life when you deal in illegal drugs you don't ever trust anyone.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 2, 2018)

Baxor said:


> The best way to get gear is go to Mexico buy it and smuggle it all back through the mail. You can walk into stores and buy it off the shelf. When I was a little boy in the early 80's 90's I lived in CA with my parents my step dad was a military guy and he loved to lift and always would go down to Mexico. Then again with all the gang, cartel and drugs in the last 30 years this tactic may not work anymore! You buy it off of anyone at a gym your taxed and this shit can still be fake. Just like growing your own marijuana, learn to manufacture your own gear  fuk everyone else remember you cant trust ANYONE kid!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to life when you deal in illegal drugs you don't ever trust anyone.


your advice sucks..No body listen to this weirdo


----------



## Baxor (Jun 2, 2018)

Your obviously an under achiever in manufacturing, smuggling and master minding over 2 decades of illegal activity. But I would not expect anything less then someone names 2 slug =)

Having a package sent to a buddy address that has absolutely no ties to that package is one of the safest tricks in the book. I didn't order this! It's not tied to my name or credit history! It's not even my name! You have much to learn rookie!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2018)

Baxor said:


> Your obviously an under achiever in manufacturing, smuggling and master minding over 2 decades of illegal activity. But I would not expect anything less then someone names 2 slug =)
> 
> Having a package sent to a buddy address that has absolutely no ties to that package is one of the safest tricks in the book. I didn't order this! It's not tied to my name or credit history! It's not even my name! You have much to learn rookie!



No it isn't one of the safest ways. You have now put your buddy in a position where he is used as leverage. His choices are 1. Be a rat. Or, 2. Go to jail. 

And no "master mind" of two decades of manufacturing or smuggling puts his face on the internet and calls himself a master mind. 

The methods you are pushing are from the 90's. They aren't tried and true. They are tried and way riskier than what the rest of us do.


----------



## Baxor (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm not a master mind, or a criminal or anyone special. I'm just a fat out of shape noobie on a BB forum with a video game avatar giving people advice when I no nothing about anything! DUH

I'm sorry your so triggered I didn't mean to hurt your feelings, I had not idea you were so sensitive. So sorry....


----------



## Spongy (Jun 2, 2018)

Baxor said:


> The best way to get gear is go to Mexico buy it and smuggle it all back through the mail. You can walk into stores and buy it off the shelf. When I was a little boy in the early 80's 90's I lived in CA with my parents my step dad was a military guy and he loved to lift and always would go down to Mexico. Then again with all the gang, cartel and drugs in the last 30 years this tactic may not work anymore! You buy it off of anyone at a gym your taxed and this shit can still be fake. Just like growing your own marijuana, learn to manufacture your own gear  fuk everyone else remember you cant trust ANYONE kid!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to life when you deal in illegal drugs you don't ever trust anyone.



This is absolutely some of the worst and most dangerous advice I've read on this forum.  I spend a lot of time in Mexico and quite a bit of the testosterone on the shelves at the farmacia is counterfeit.  They wait for the gringo to come in and buy a bunch knowing the gringo is going to either smuggle it back or wont say shit about it.

It's much much worse in border towns and tourist locations where many of the farmacias are controlled by the cartels and dont run any risk by selling counterfeit drugs to gringos.  

I was even wary of the farmacia I went to when I lived in Cuernavaca.  The only reason I didnt get ****ed over is probably because they knew I lived there and I cozied up to them and trained the owner.  Even then it was probably UGL counterfeit and not the real deal.

Manufacturing your own gear is in no way, shape, or form safer than finding a trusted source and ordering.  You get caught with raws and you're looking at a whole new litany of charges beyond personal use.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 2, 2018)

Baxor said:


> I'm not a master mind, or a criminal or anyone special. I'm just a fat out of shape noobie on a BB forum with a video game avatar giving people advice when I no nothing about anything! DUH
> 
> I'm sorry your so triggered I didn't mean to hurt your feelings, I had not idea you were so sensitive. So sorry....



Lol, how is his response indicative of being triggered?  Sounds like you're just getting a little butthurt by the fact you're actually being called out for giving bad advice.  Either take it for what it is and move on, or keep throwing your little temper tantrum and see how that goes.

We all get it, you're pissed your source burned ya.  It happens, move on.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2018)

Baxor said:


> I'm not a master mind, or a criminal or anyone special. I'm just a fat out of shape noobie on a BB forum with a video game avatar giving people advice when I no nothing about anything! DUH
> 
> I'm sorry your so triggered I didn't mean to hurt your feelings, I had not idea you were so sensitive. So sorry....



Your play here, stolen from the Donald Trump campaign play book isn't going to work here. 

Please note you did not at all respond to the substance of my post.


----------



## Wallie (Jul 27, 2018)

Napsgear is the best I've found get a credit card and but bitcoin it's the fastest and safest I order my first time a few months back and order 20 vials of test e from Dragon pharma. Very clean and works great I've seen 18lbs in muscle gains and my libdo is through the roof I live in Texas and I still got my order in 9 days that's very quick.. I just placed 3 more orders with them and I have no complaints


----------



## Maijah (Jul 27, 2018)

^^ he said napsgear is the best.... Lmao


----------



## Spongy (Jul 27, 2018)

Well **** me with a rusty coat hanger!  Another Naps shill!


----------



## Spongy (Jul 27, 2018)

Do they not use proper punctuation in Texas?


----------



## Elivo (Jul 27, 2018)

Another naps reject?!?!   take your 20 vials of test e and shove them up your ass


----------



## Spongy (Jul 27, 2018)

Holy shit, were you referred by Cranium85?


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 28, 2018)

After reading this post, I ordered 20 vials of test cyp from napsgear at 7pm and by 8:02, they've already arrived. Crazy thing is, I never even gave them my address!  Already gained 8 lbs solid


----------



## Freshno (Jul 28, 2018)

****ing almost fell outta my chair laughing at this🤣🤣🤣🤣





Gadawg said:


> After reading this post, I ordered 20 vials of test cyp from napsgear at 7pm and by 8:02, they've already arrived. Crazy thing is, I never even gave them my address!  Already gained 8 lbs solid


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 28, 2018)

This is a great thread, and I’m in the same position as the OP, but I’m patient. One reason why I joined this site after months of lurking on a lot of different sites is that the experienced members on here offer intelligent advice, as opposed to “Bro-Vice”. If someone wasn’t cautious, I wouldn’t trust them. I don’t belong to a gym; I lift at home, but I’d be hesitant to just approach people anyway.

I learn more and more every day on UGB and I know shit will work out when the time is right. Thanks for all the great info folks.


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 28, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Do they not use proper punctuation in Texas?



They do not


----------



## Elivo (Jul 28, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> After reading this post, I ordered 20 vials of test cyp from napsgear at 7pm and by 8:02, they've already arrived. Crazy thing is, I never even gave them my address!  Already gained 8 lbs solid



Have to admit, this was some funny shit right here!!


----------



## Rockfish (Aug 3, 2018)

Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ducky1987 (Aug 14, 2018)

make sure you never sign for a package either....

if they send a letter to come pick a package up that requires a signature...don't do it. 

if the mail main is knocking on the door saying to sign before he can give you the package....don't do it.

reject the package. 

no supplier will ever, ever require a signature.


----------

